# VT25 or VT30?



## IrishStout (Nov 12, 2010)

Hi Guys,

Been awhile since I have been around these forums, but I appriciate everyone's honesty and expert advice here. 
So some might remember I was all set to buy my Pani VT25 last year but I ran into some money issues.. foundation work. Anyway I can get the 54VT25 for $1500(CAN). I am just not sure if I should take the dive now.. or wait another few months (XMAS) for the 55VT30's to come down in price?

Thoughts ... would one be dissapointed owning the 54VT25? I currently own a Hitachi 43 4:3 jobby right now.

The Stout!


----------



## donnymac (Nov 6, 2009)

I would always go for this years technology over last years. The VT25 has rising blacks and floating blacks. The VT30 had fluctuating brightness problems which are now fixed. The VT30 does not have rising blacks and has deeper blacks.


----------



## MikeBiker (Jan 3, 2010)

I am another one who would recommend the newer set over the older one, although either would be a great improvement over your old TV. If waiting is not something that you can do, then get the older set and enjoy it.


----------



## IrishStout (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks guys for your opinion. Did Pani ever address the floating or rising black issue? I know they fixed the fluctuating brightness with a EEPROM update or something?

Do these recommendations take in the cost factor as well? The new 55VT30 is currently $3000 .. is the VT30 worth twice as much do you think?


----------



## donnymac (Nov 6, 2009)

IrishStout said:


> Thanks guys for your opinion. Did Pani ever address the floating or rising black issue? I know they fixed the fluctuating brightness with a EEPROM update or something?
> 
> Do these recommendations take in the cost factor as well? The new 55VT30 is currently $3000 .. is the VT30 worth twice as much do you think?


The issues with the VT25 were never fixed.


----------



## MikeBiker (Jan 3, 2010)

I do not think that the VT30 is worth twice as much as the VT25. Many people are happy with their VT25s and have no problems with the issues that are reported here.


----------



## IrishStout (Nov 12, 2010)

Well looks like it's going to be none of the above, but instead the 60GT30. I talked to a few people, Robert Zhon, Carlos Urbisci from Stereo Plus in Canada's Capital and lots of reading and almsot all of the sources confirmed that the GT30 is comparible to the VT25 of last year, which is the TV I inteded to buy, at 60 inches instead of 54. So I thank them dearly for their expert opinions and the fantastic deal I would have received from Robert at VE (if I didn't live so far away) and the one I got from Stereo Plus.. Now I just have to wait about 14 days. Now all that is left for my setup is maybe a new Sub, the SSS from SVS to complete my set and new couch...

This is where I currently stand..

Panasonic 60GT30
SVS STS-02 Mains
SCS-02 Centre
Polk R10 Rears
Klipsch 10" Sub
Onkyo TX-NR808
Playstation 3 


By By to my Hitachi 43 rear projection TV.. you have been good to me all this time :sad:


----------



## Sevenfeet (Feb 2, 2009)

The GT is a good choice and superior to whatever you've got now while not breaking the bank with the VT25/VT30. Don't get me wrong...the current generation Panny plasmas are awesome...I'd love to have one. But I wouldn't turn the GT series down if budget were a large concern (and it always is).


----------

